# Post your xi pics here...



## Hapy (Dec 4, 2002)

My local dealer in this small town has only a few BMWs in stock so getting a good look of some XI's in various colors is next to impossible. Post your 325xi and 330xi pics here for me, please!


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

That is priceless.... I love it!

Edit: comment made in response to a pic posted by someone else. He removed the pic, so my comment now seems a little random. :banghead:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)




----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## darchen (Aug 13, 2002)

here's one of my steel gray, sand interior car


----------



## darchen (Aug 13, 2002)

here's another view


----------



## darchen (Aug 13, 2002)

yet another view


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Here's one.


----------



## bls (Sep 16, 2002)

Already in another thread, but:


----------



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

Steel Blue 325XiT in the Aspens...


----------



## JJKK (Apr 17, 2002)

*My xi*

2002 premium package steel grey metallic


----------



## Derek330xi (May 6, 2002)

here is my ti silver 330xi


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Here's mine . . . ok, I'm just kidding, it's a regular 2003 330i but it has my winter wheels which were the old sport package wheels for the 'xi' and I had just finished putthing them on in this picture so the car still has the 'jacked up' look . . .

FYI Once I drove it 1 or 2 feet, it came down to normal height . . .


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

Derek330xi said:


> *here is my ti silver 330xi *


Derek-

Is your Xi lowered? It is the only one pictured in this thread that does not look jacked-up like a monster truck.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Derek-
> 
> Is your Xi lowered? It is the only one pictured in this thread that does not look jacked-up like a monster truck. *


Jack this you bastige :flipoff:

 It does look a little lower :dunno:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TD said:


> *Derek-
> 
> Is your Xi lowered? It is the only one pictured in this thread that does not look jacked-up like a monster truck. *


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Jack this you bastige :flipoff:
> 
> It does look a little lower :dunno: *


A little?! It looks 2 inches lower. Look at those fender gaps.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *A little?! It looks 2 inches lower. Look at those fender gaps. *


I have to agree with Tom on this one . . . not that it's a bad thing but the xi's look considerably higher and Derek's doesn't have the 'gap' that most of them come with.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

Ryan330Ci said:


>


I shouldn't respond to you seriously, but take off your Anti-TD blinders long enough to read the f*cking thread. There have been monster truck references from the top (by Xi owners no less). And then tell me you don't agree that Derek's car is the only Xi picutered in this thread that does not have a significant (2-3 inch) fender gap. It's a valid question.

You need to get over this obsession. You're really looking foolish.


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

Here is my Jet Black 330xi.... (i chose this pic to show off the monster-truck style  )


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *A little?! It looks 2 inches lower. Look at those fender gaps. *


Ah what's a few inches  Oh that's a different thread :angel:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

We all know that the ride height is actually .7" higher than 325i w/o sport suspension. Lined up with TD's and JST's E36 M3s and CD-55's old 330Ci, my wagon looked like it was towering over them all.

BFD

 :flipoff:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *We all know that the ride height is actually .7" higher than 325i w/o sport suspension. Lined up with TD's and JST's E36 M3s and CD-55's old 330Ci, my wagon looked like it was towering over them all.
> 
> BFD
> 
> :flipoff: *


Didn't your monster truck also tower over them in the auto-x results column :dunno:

:bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Didn't your monster truck also tower over them in the auto-x results column :dunno: *


In RAW times? No. In PAX times? No, not really.

vs JST, my PAX times have been better two of three times (once significantly but on a terribly complex course)

vs TD, my PAX times have been better once out of three times

vs CD-55, my PAX times have been better once out of three times (the one where he drove his R comp equipped E30 for the first time at an autox on a terribly complex course)

So that's 4 out of 9? Of course, at the one where I really kicked ass, none of them showed up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> *In RAW times? No. In PAX times? No, not really.
> 
> vs JST, my PAX times have been better two of three times (once significantly but on a terribly complex course)
> 
> ...


Year-to-date standings, though, you kicked our asses. Granted neither JST, CD-55 or I showed up to the required 4 autoxes to get YTD results. I only showed for 3 which is what I suspect JST and CD-55 showed for as well. Even if I had one additonal autox where I performed well like my last one, I still would have trailed you in the final YTD points totals.

You guys do get the benefit of a large PAX adjustment based on class. Still, you do get the most out of your car. And your tires can attest to that.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *Year-to-date standings, though, you kicked our asses. Granted neither JST, CD-55 or I showed up to the required 4 autoxes to get YTD results. I only showed for 3 which is what I suspect JST and CD-55 showed for as well. Even if I had one additonal autox where I performed well like my last one, I still would have trailed you in the final YTD points totals.
> 
> You guys do get the benefit of a large PAX adjustment based on class. Still, you do get the most out of your car. And your tires can attest to that. *


I'm not sure how to respond. My times through the season were inconsistant and I never got the most out of my car that it has to offer. The closest I came was the final event in the rain, but I know that I left time out there on my best run (at least .2-.5 seconds).

PAX isn't perfect, but if you want to compare drivers in different cars, there isn't a better system. The difference isn't *that* great at about 5% which equals a fair amount of time, but that's balanced against the differences in the cars.

If you guys participated more often, you would almost certainly improve your times as well...and then we would be back to square one.


----------

